# 800-Pound Gator Caught By Tim Stroh, Florida Teen



## Fuscus (Sep 21, 2011)

*WARNING* - Contains Americans ( the newsclip, not the gator)
800-Pound Gator Caught By Tim Stroh, Florida Teen


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice catch.


----------



## chewbacca (Sep 21, 2011)

at the end of the clip the way she says "eyes on the prize at all times" thats gonna stick in my head for days.

terrible accent =/


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 24, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> *WARNING* - Contains Americans ( the newsclip, not the gator)
> 800-Pound Gator Caught By Tim Stroh, Florida Teen



Change that to WARNING contains Southern Americans.....


----------

